# PowerPro vs TufLine XP



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

These are both Spectra braid lines. Does anyone know what the difference in them may be? Has anyone used them both?

Thanks.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I use both Power-Pro and Tuf- line and don&#8217;t see much difference in them at all. About the only real difference is the noise, Tuf makes just a little more noise in the rod guides as you cast. This noise thing my not hold true with smaller diameter line. I am comparing 100 lb PP and Tuf. 
All in all I like the Tuf XP, more than likely I&#8217;ll put it on some Abu 4600 and 5500&#8217;s that I use for bass fishing.

Western Filament / Tuf makes a nice lead core. I have one reel loaded with the lead and it works just fine. I don't think the LC is Spectra, but it works.


http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/line/line_westernfilament.html


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I use POWER-PRO, very good stuff! Power-pro all the way!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I use Power Pro, and like it better than other braids I have tried. My second choice would be Cortland Spectron.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Tufline is WAY better for casting IMO. I'm not a huge fan of PowerPro, it has an abrasive feel to it. It's almost too thin in diameter. My personal favorite braids are Cortland Spectron and Offshore Angler MagiBraid. The MagiBraid is incredible, its just really expensive.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I went with 65 lb Spiderwire Ultracast this year and I love it. I hate power pro as the color fades and it line retains lots of water. I am going to invest in some Cortland Spectron for next year. I'll spool it on my 5600 to be used for smaller baits mostly in the spring. 

Most musky guys on MH Mag forum despise PP and think of it as junk. It aint junk, but the other super lines have far surpassed it in quality IMHO.

CG


----------

